# brushless setup



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I have not raced in the past 3 yrs..I still have my T-4.I was at the track for the first time in long time the other day .They have a pro-truck class.I was thinking of going brushless.I am just about clueless on brushlees stuff.All I know is nitro mainly.My question is ,I see tons of brushless stuff in the 4sale section.I don't know what I am looking for..If I do go back and race in the Pro-truck class,what battery?how many cells?what motor?What pinion?what spur?How many times can I use the battery in one day of racing?
I have a good lipo charger,I have the truck,I just need to know what to get in terms of power..I was pretty good in 'brushed stock' in our 'club races'.I did not run mod much ,but I did run 19t every now and then.The track is loose ,not too big but good sized,one big jump,the rest doubles and triples..

thanks jimmy.p.:thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A 17.5 brushless motor is equal to a brushed stock motor. 13.5 = 19t. 10.5 = 12t. Get a good quality LiPo battery... Thunder Power, SMC, Fantom 5000mAh 40C pack.... one pack can be recharged and run all day.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Expect to run a larger pinion on the 17.5 motor than you would a 27t stock motor though. Brushless motors tend to have all kinds of torque with limited RPM. A typical stock motor will turn upwards of 28-29000 RPM. A typical Novak 17.5 is likely to turn about 16-17000 according to their website (roughly 2200 rpm per volt - 2 cell lipo is 7.4 volt).


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I think these guys running in the pro-stock class that day I watched them run. they are way faster than stock ,so I was thinking about trying something equivalent to a 19t motor.It also looks like the sintered? brushless motor is the best one?This is like starting over ,almost like I am a complete rookie.The guys at the track know better,They are intensely competitive so they will help me out up to a certain point.I guess I will have to live and learn all over again.Meaning I am about to spend some money on stuff I don't need,like I did when I was just starting out, when nicads and brushed stuff were the only thing to buy in the electric classes..

jimmy.p


I just looked at an} 'SMC 4900 hard case 25C lipo pack' . 
Hank,, you say a 5000 40C pack is good, what is the difference in the two?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The 5000 40c pack would have slightly more "punch". In the vast majority of cases you will not notice the difference in off-road unless it is a very high traction track. Tire selection, chassis setup and driving will have a far larger effect on your results then the difference between a 28c and 40c pack.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

More questions?

Can you solder deans connectors on lipo packs/ or what connectors do I use?
What is the difference in 11.1 and 7.4 volt packs?

What does 2s mean? are there any other S's

What is a a hard case?.Is there a soft case ? or what?
Will a hard case fit in my T-4? or what will fit a T-4?
What about how many cells?
I will go with all Tekin gear if I can afford it ..

jimmy.p.


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

yes you can solder deans on a lipo batt 2s mean that it is a two cell lipo a hard case lipo means that there is a plastic case round the cells and yes a hard case lipo will fit ur t4 go for a 7.4 2 cell lipo 11.1 means that it is a 3 cell lipo


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

*3 cells*

most classes require no more then 2 cels so start with that the higher the mah the longer run time you have ,go but a novak havoc 13.5 it is reasonable priced like 150 new you get motor and esc ready to run buy a 25c pack to start also its a 7.,4 volt dont go buying 3 cells cause you cant use them in most classes ,now if you wanna spend more you can buy novaks gtb and then you can put any motor on it un like the havoc u have to stay with that setupand we run 13.5 as stock class


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

What in tarnation does all this mean?

35A sl
[email protected]
3659m brushless motor


60amp esc
[email protected]
3650brushless motor


60amp esc
[email protected]
3650 brushless motor




Is the 1st one stock? and the next one mod, and the next pro-mod?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

the "kv" is the motor's rpm per volt rating. The first one sounds like a "crawler" motor, a 35 turn with a sensorless ESC.

The 2nd one is most likely a 5.5 turn, which is very fast.

The 3rd one is an 8.5 turn, which is still pretty fast.

None of them are considered "stock", which is a 17.5 turn.

Sounds like these are all probably the Hobbywing systems (maybe with someone else's label on them) you've seen somewhere (ebay?).


----------



## dvsgod (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm with pitbull I'm just updating my knowledge by getting back into the hobby with drifting since There isn't really too many touring car tracks in my area, and I'm looking into running a brushless system. I was looking into the novak slyder setup. it's the only one I've found so far that says setup specifically for drifting. is it the voltage/ rpm per voltage that sets it up or what am I looking for if I wanted other brands to the slyders equivalent with a lighter price tag? I have also come acroos other posts suggesting maybe novak brushless motors are not stacking up to their brushed reputation.


----------

